# cable gland = στυπιοθλίπτης (εξάρτημα προστασίας καλωδίων)



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

Αυτός ο κρίκος που χρησιμοποιείται για να περνάνε ή/και να συγκρατούνται καλώδια είναι δυνατό να λέγεται μόνο _στυπιοθλίπτης_; Τι γυρεύει εκεί το στουπί; Και δεν μπορεί να μην υπάρχει λέξη της πιάτσας. Αν πάω να ζητήσω στυπιοθλίπτη, θα με κοιτάξουν περίεργα ή το έχει το λεξικό του μαγαζάτορα; (Γιατί τα δικά μου δεν το έχουν.)


----------



## Anel (Jun 7, 2009)

Χαχα! Νομίζω ότι αν ζητήσεις απλά: τον κρίκο που χρησιμοποιούν για να συγκρατούνται τα καλώδια, κάτι θα γίνει!
Όσο για το πώς λέγεται νομίζω ότι μόνο ένας μάστορας ή ο μαγαζάτορας θα μπορεί να μας ενημερώσει!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2009)

Στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ λένε κάτι παρόμοια συστήματα διαχειριστές καλωδίων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

Κι όμως θα το βρεις _στυπιοθλίπτη_: Πολυπολικά φις - πρίζες με στυπιοθλήπτη
= Multipole connectors with cable gland. Αλλιώς _περιαυχένιο_ (κν. _κολάρο_) _στυπιοθλίπτη_.

Το γενικόλογο _εξωτερικό κάλυμμα καλωδίων_ δεν θα το έλεγα (http://www.kassidiaris.gr/gr/products_epe.htm = http://www.kassidiaris.gr/en/products_epe.htm), διότι το cable gland δεν καλύπτει ή νοικοκυρεύει απλώς τα καλώδια, αλλά παρέχει στεγανοποίηση ή άλλης μορφής προστασία (αντιεκρηκτική κλπ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ λένε κάτι παρόμοια συστήματα διαχειριστές καλωδίων.


Και θα μου δώσουν _cable manager set_ αν το ζητήσω έτσι. :)

Ζάζ, δεν φτιάχνεις καμιά δική σου καλύτερα; Το _κολάρο καλωδίων_ έχει μια λογική τουλάχιστον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και θα μου δώσουν _cable manager set_ αν το ζητήσω έτσι. :)



Και πάλι καλά, μπορεί να σου δώσουν μόνο τον _cable manager_ :)

Πάντως, αυτός ο κατασκευαστής με τον τρίγλωσσο ιστότοπο, τα λέει στα καστιγιάνικα _prensaestopa_ (το γερμανικό _Kabelverschraubung_ (βίδωμα καλωδίου) είναι, μάλλον, λάθος και ίσως είναι αποτέλεσμα αυτόματης μετάφρασης).

Στο Routledge German dictionary of electrical engineering and electronics δίνει για το cable gland τα γερμανικά _Kabelflansch_ (φλάντζα κ.), _Kabelstutzen_ (κολόβωμα κ.), και _Kabeldichtung_ (στεγάνωση κ.).

Όλα αυτά απλώς για να επισημάνω ότι α) μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχει ένας όρος στα γερμανικά (σε καποιο DIN) και δεύτερη η εντυπωσιακή ομοιότητα του ελληνικού με το καστιγιάνικο.

Και συγγνώμη για την πολυλογία... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 7, 2009)

Στυπιοθλίπτης λέγεται.


----------



## kostis57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Στυπιοθλίπτης λέγεται.


Απολύτως! Η αρχική χρήση του είναι σε μηχανικές διατάξεις στεγανοποίησης αξόνων αντλιών, βάκτρων βαλβίδων κλπ. Από εκεί η ονομασία μεταφέρεται στα καλώδια. Μάλιστα το θλιβόμενο δεν είναι στυπείο αλλά σαλαμάστρα - πλεξούδα από ίνες ποτισμένες με λίπος (πλέκω σαλαμάστρα τα μαλλιά σου...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Στυπιοθλίπτης λέγεται.



Ωραία. Να το συμφωνήσουμε. Όμως μόνο εμένα παραξενεύει το γεγονός ότι αυτός ο ελληνικός όρος δεν προέρχεται ούτε από τα αγγλικά, ούτε από τα γερμανικά (που είναι λόγω SIEMENS και DIN από τους μεγαλύτερους δημιουργούς όρων στην ελληνική ηλεκτρολογία) αλλά είναι ίδιος με τον ισπανικό prensaestopa; Να ήταν παλιός ναυτικός όρος εντάξει, εδώ όμως μάλλον αποκλείεται. Ποια είναι η κοινή προέλευσή τους;

Μήπως ξέρει ή μπορεί να βρει κανείς πώς λέγεται στα γαλλικά (από όπου θα μπορούσε επίσης να έχει περάσει (ίσως προπολεμικά) και προς τα ελληνικά και ενδεχομένως προς τα ισπανικά; )


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2009)

ΟΚ, έψαξα λίγο. Από το ΠαπΛεξ:

*στυπιοθλίπτης*
ο, Ν· 1. (μηχανολ.) στοιχείο προσαρμοσμένο σε στέλεχος ή άξονα που κινείται στο εσωτερικό μηχανής ή κυκλώματος νερού ή ατμού και χρησιμεύει για την εξασφάλιση στεγανότητας· 2. (φρ.) «στυπιοθλίπτης λαβυρίνθου»· σειρά διαφραγμάτων προσαρμοσμένων στην άτρακτο ατμοστροβίλου υψηλής πιέσεως που εξαναγκάζει το διαρρέον ρευστό να ακολουθεί διαδρομή αλλεπάλληλων ανακάμψεων κατά μήκος τής οποίας υφίσταται διαδοχικές εκτονώσεις προτού φτάσει στον χώρο χαμηλής πιέσεως.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < στυπ(π)είο / στυπ(π)ίο + -θλίπτης (< θλίβω). Η λ. αποτελεί απόδοση τού γαλλ. le _presse-etoupe_ και μαρτυρείται από το 1858 στο _Ονοματολόγιον Ναυτικόν_].

Η λέξη στην ΜΕΕ του Δρανδάκη και στο Αντίστροφο υπάρχει σαν _στυπειοθλίπτης_. 

Από Petit Robert:
*presse-étoupe *_nom masculin _
■ Techn. Dispositif empêchant la vapeur de s'échapper par l'entrée de la tige du piston, dans une machine à vapeur. Des presse-étoupe ou des presse-étoupes. 
▫ Mar. Dispositif constitué d'une boîte remplie d'étoupe graissée, destiné à s'opposer à l'entrée de l'eau par l'arbre d'hélice d'un navire.

Πιο σύγχρονο:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presse-étoupe

Ιταλικό:
pressacavo


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2009)

Κι εγώ έψαχνα παράλληλα στη  βάση της ΙΑΤΕ, όπου μου δίνει για το cable gland μόνο το _presse-étoupe de câble_ στα γαλλικά (φαντάζομαι καταναλογία με το μηχανολογικό-ναυτικό), αλλά με ελάχιστη αξιοπιστία κατά την ΙΑΤΕ. Τίποτα στα ελληνικά, τίποτα στα ισπανικά.

Την ισπανική και την ελληνική μετάφραση την βρίσκω συχνά στο ProZ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι έλυσα τη βασική μου απορία: αν το ζητήσω έτσι στον Κατουμά, θα με καταλάβουν;

Πήγα στη Γαλλία:
http://www.legrand.fr/professionnels/les-presse-etoupe_540.html
και μετά στην Ελλάδα.
http://www.legrand.com.gr/pro/scripts/pro/publigen/content/templates/previewTexteOnly.asp?P=434&L=GR

Στυπιοθλίπτες τούς λένε κι αυτοί, αλλά, όπως συμβαίνει με τέτοιες λέξεις, τους γράφουν *_στυπιοθλήπτες_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2009)

έτσι λύθηκε και η δική μου απορία: από το 



nickel said:


> ΟΚ, έψαξα λίγο. Από το ΠαπΛεξ:
> *στυπιοθλίπτης*....
> Πιο σύγχρονο:
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presse-étoupe



από τη γαλλική βίκι, περνάμε στη γερμανική και στο Kabelverschraubung, που διαφέρει και από τις τρεις προτάσεις στο



drsiebenmal said:


> *Routledge German dictionary of electrical engineering and electronics* για το cable gland στα γερμανικά: _Kabelflansch_ (φλάντζα κ.), _Kabelstutzen_ (κολόβωμα κ.), και _Kabeldichtung_ (στεγάνωση κ.).



επομένως, ίσως εδώ η γερμανική ορολογία πάσχει (τρεις όροι στο λεξικό, αλλά και η πιάτσα χρησιμοποιεί κατά πώς φαίνεται τον τέταρτο...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2009)

Το συμπέρασμα πάντως είναι ότι το ηλεκτρ(ον)ικό εξάρτημα μάς ήρθε από τη Γαλλία, μαζί με τον γαλλικό όρο διατηρημένο από τα παλιά, και, ενώ σε άλλες χώρες υπάρχει «ενημέρωση» σε όρους με το καλώδιο (cable / cavo / Kabel), εμείς επιστρέψαμε στην αρχική μετάφραση της _presse-etoupe_ και μείναμε με τα στουπιά.


----------



## kostis57 (Jun 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> αν το ζητήσω έτσι στον Κατουμά, θα με καταλάβουν;


Με λίγη καλή θέληση και περισσότερη επεξήγηση π.χ "στυπιοθλίπτης για διέλευση καλωδίων από οπή του γραφείου"


----------



## kostis57 (Jun 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το συμπέρασμα πάντως είναι ότι το ηλεκτρ(ον)ικό εξάρτημα μάς ήρθε από τη Γαλλία, μαζί με τον γαλλικό όρο διατηρημένο από τα παλιά, και, ενώ σε άλλες χώρες υπάρχει «ενημέρωση» σε όρους με το καλώδιο (cable / cavo / Kabel), εμείς επιστρέψαμε στην αρχική μετάφραση της _presse-etoupe_ και μείναμε με τα στουπιά.



Είναι ηλεκτρ(ολογ)ικό εξάρτημα και ο όρος είναι "στυπιοθλίπτης καλωδίου" εκτός αν από τα συμφραζόμενα προκύπτει η ηλεκτρική χρήση. Απόσο μπορώ να σκεφθώ δεν υπάρχει άλλος όρος στα ελληνικά. Πολύ χρήσιμη η πληροφόρηση για την προέλευση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2009)

Για την ετυμολογία τού _στυπ(π)είου_, που δίνει τον _στυπιοθλίπτη_ αλλά και το _stop_, έχουμε μιλήσει εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=32337#post32337. :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2009)

Τι θλιψη κι αυτή...


----------

